# Devils Lake Fishing Reports - 9/24



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Walleye fishing remains quite good on Devils Lake. Anglers continue to report 
a lot of smaller eating sized fish with a few larger fish mixed in. Most all 
presentations continue to be working. Those include jigging rock piles, 
trolling with bottom bouncers and spinners or cranks, cranking shallower 
developed weed beds, and with the recent rains jigging moving water areas such 
as bridges and culverts. The better areas have been Doc Hagens, Bud Bay, Ft. 
Totten/Cactus area, Five Crows, the north end of Six Mile Bay, the north end of 
Creel Bay, Stromme Addition, Foughty's Point, the Storm Sewer area, and the 
bridges of the Mauvee, Six Mile, Hwy 20, & Hwy 57. Shore fisherman have been 
reporting good success in the evenings at the Six Mile and Hwy 20 bridges. 
Perch fishing's been much slower than the past couple years with anglers having 
a tough time finding any numbers. White bass fishing remains slow as well. 
Pike continue to be caught in along with the walleyes. For you duck hunters 
who'll be making it out this weekend, the outlook looks excellent as wet 
conditions have resulted in another excellent hatch for the area. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey eds bait no fish left up there? no report last week? Anything going on at Minniwauken from shore? If so what presenttion and time of day seems to work. Lit slip bobbers?


----------

